

You like the Koch brothers on Facebook and don't even know it - pmiller2
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/koch-brothers-facebook-memes-being-american/

======
welly
Yeah... you claim that but I haven't liked a single picture, video, comment,
status update, page, website or anything else that's likeable in the world
since I enlisted to Facebook.

